# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Кто из Админов Вам больше помог решить вашу проблему?

## spitamen

Просьба быть активным  :Smiley:  
Эт значит раз зашли то не поленитесь проголосовать да оставить свои пожелание или отзывы  :Smiley: 

Спасибо за участие! Дай бог Вам здоровья и афигительную защиту от вирусов и вредоносных программ  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## egik

немного не справедливый опрсо, ведь каждый свою роль выполняет, кстати можно довавить пункт "все понемногу"

----------


## Fly

> немного не справедливый опрос, ведь каждый свою роль выполняет


Я тоже так думаю. Конкретно за помощью ни к кому не обращалась, но считаю опрос не совсем правильным.... Модераторство, это как "чемодан без ручки: и бросить жалко, и нести тяжело" 
P.S.  :Smiley:  Я как и *egik*, добрый модератор, только на другом форуме.

----------


## Arkadiy

хотел проголосовать за всех, но не получаеться сразу за всех, потому голосовать не буду - не хочу никого обижать.

----------


## spitamen

> немного не справедливый опрсо, ведь каждый свою роль выполняет, кстати можно довавить пункт "все понемногу"


Сорри, бывает я не упустил эт пункт а включил в 9 пункт

ВСЕМ! Кто думает что все помогли вместе дружно как коллектив то голосуйте т.е ваш выбор бует 9-пункт

Спасибо за внимание

----------


## santy

думаю, имеет смысл ввести цифровую-бальную шкалу(1-10, например) для админов, чтобы как-то оценить работу-помощь админов, если это кому-то надо.

----------

